
Offboarding Mailbox - boh
http://www.mailboxapp.com/faq/
======
christiangenco
Such a shame - this has been my favorite iOS email client since it was
launched.

I wish it was more popular to keep your software company small[1] and maximize
your quality of life and the product you're building over financial and
owning-the-universe goals[2].

You don't have to get acquired by Dropbox to know that you've made a really
good piece of software.

1\. [http://www.startupbook.net](http://www.startupbook.net)

2\.
[https://m.signalvnoise.com/reconsider-41adf356857f#.770ei8d5...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/reconsider-41adf356857f#.770ei8d50)

